# douanes, taxes, frais de port aux usa



## iMolk (13 Octobre 2002)

voila, je pense m'acheter ca: http://www.jandr.com/JRProductPage.process?RestartFlow=t&amp;Merchant_Id=1&amp;Section_Id=1150&amp;pcount=&amp;Product_Id=2078175&amp;Sort=
càd une carte 802.11b pci pour mettre sur un g3 gris qui ferait un peu borne airport pour quand meme bcp moins cher qu'une vraie borne airport bon, sur le site ils ne parlent ni de taxes, ni de douane et tres peu de frais de port (g pas bien compris ce qu'ils disent).
Pas besoin de payer le transport usa-eu j'ai qqn qui y va cette semaine, et je voudrais savoir à combien ca reviendrait au final, voila, merci d'avance

ps: je sais bien que la question a déjà été posée mille fois mais j'avais pas assez d'imagination pour trouver un keyword pour faire un search.


----------



## cartman (14 Octobre 2002)

yo scuse mais t'es sur que cette carte fonctionne sur ton mac ???

y a bien un pilote linux mais... c po sur qu il aille nickel et en plus pas d OS X sur G3 beige si je ne m'abuse donc...

a+


----------



## iMolk (14 Octobre 2002)

le g3 est sous nux, j'ai oublié de préciser


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2002)

attention ce qui marche sous linux X86 ne marche pas forcement sous Linux PPC et dérive (yellow dog, ...)


----------



## iMolk (14 Octobre 2002)

je viends de vérifier, ca marche sous linuxppc


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2002)

donc le prix est HT (comme toujour aux usa) tu paiera la TVA local (variable selon les états) les frais de port + des frais de douanes si t'on colis est bloqué par la douane (en moyenne 15 )


----------

